# 700 x 45C tyres



## paulb55 (24 Jul 2011)

Hi All,

i have a specialised crosstrail hybrid which i bought about 2 months ago from the Specialised Store In Birmingham UK.

Now my problem is i am trying to look for a puncture proof tyre and i cant find my tyre size on any of the well known cycles web sites, they all do 700 x 25 - 28 - 32 - 35 - 38 but not a 700 x 45c

i am pulling my hair our and would like to know where i can get them from or whether i can substitute to another size

Any help appreciated

Paul


----------



## HLaB (24 Jul 2011)

Unless you are particularly endeared to your current size of tyres, I'd put 35 or 38's on which should be slightly faster. The exact size that you can substitute for will be dertermined by your interior rim width, Sheldon Brown does a good explanation, I'll have a look for it :-)

Link


----------



## JonnyBlade (24 Jul 2011)

A 45c is a big old tyre


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (24 Jul 2011)

last time i looked chain reaction had a few options, 45mm cx and 45 big apples, iirc.


----------



## rowan 46 (24 Jul 2011)

this should fit http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/schwalbe-marathon-supreme-hs382-rigid-tyre-700c-(622)-prod22420/


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (24 Jul 2011)

just checked, a few options in cx at 42mm, a few more choices in road tyres and a few more choices in cruiser tyres (28" is same as 700c)

hope that helps


----------



## sabian92 (24 Jul 2011)

As long as you get the wheel size correct (In this case, 700c) you can fit any width to the rim as long as the rim will take it. I originally had 26x2.0 on my old hybrid, then eventually when I got stick of going slow on old crap knobblies, I went to 26x1.75 slicks. 

Just check what width you can put on your rims but you don't need to swap a like for like size.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (24 Jul 2011)

sabian92 said:


> As long as you get the wheel size correct (In this case, 700c) you can fit any width to the rim as long as the rim will take it. I originally had 26x2.0 on my old hybrid, then eventually when I got stick of going slow on old crap knobblies, I went to 26x1.75 slicks.
> 
> Just check what width you can put on your rims but you don't need to swap a like for like size.



sorry to be awkward but, that is so not true and can be dangerous. rim widths and tyre sizes have to match.

see

www.sheldonbrown.com for further info.


----------



## albion (24 Jul 2011)

It gives a chart to say which RIMS safely 'take it'.

http://sheldonbrown....ire-sizing.html


I'd use the chart to see your tyre range but as sheldon says many people exceed his recommendations with no problems.
I'd certainly consider just buying the 700 x 38C for its vast choice.


----------



## MacB (24 Jul 2011)

I'm not sure how up to date some of these charts are, basically they operate on a ratio of internal rim width to tyre width. A lot of the newer MTBs and hybrids seem to operate a far higher ratio than you'll find on Sheldons table. 

For example, I've just checked my sons Crosstrail and it has Alex rims with an erto of 622-17, which means 622mm diameter and 17mm internal width. According to Sheldons table that means they are good for 25-37mm tyres but most rim manufacturers have rim stickers indicating safe upper and lower limits...the upper limit is often around 3x the internal rim width.


If you're looking for bigger tyres it can become a pain because it seems to run into metric/imperial confusion, you can see this on Sheldons gear table itself:-

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gears/

you can select up to a 700x38 tyre but then 700x44/50/56 have 29 inch appended afterwards. A 29er tyre is still a 700c or, to be correct, a 622mm diameter it's just that MTB tyres, and 29ers, seem to still use inches over metric and erto. 

To summarise, if you have a rim that's an erto of 622-17 then, by Sheldons(conservatice table) you can use tyres from 622-25 up to 622-38, or 1" to 1.5". If you use a factor of 3 tolerance then you can use 622-25 to 622-51 or 1" to 2". If you want a 44mm tyre you probably need to look for a 29er at 1.75"


----------



## paulb55 (24 Jul 2011)

Hi Guys,

thanks for all your help, really appreciate it and will go for the 700 x 38c as width not a problem for me


Paul


----------

